# Warmachine continues to be stupid



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/9/5/4700116/war-machine-says-war-machine-levels-of-stupidity













> War Machine Says... War Machine Levels of Stupidity
> 95
> posted by Cory Braiterman on Sep 06, 2013
> Jmfrdrz2if3c6
> ...


Curious to see if Bellator stands up for this jackass again.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

What a dick.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

He'll be in jail again soon enough.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

They need to cut this attention-seeking bitch like, right now!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe they will put him on TNA and he can have a lumberjack match with/against Tito and Rampage.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I like him. The kid's got spunk.


----------

